# I made my choice



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok so ill order at walltools ( thanks guys for wich store to choose ) a 2,5 angle head ( wich is 4 weeks backorder ) a 8 inch corner boxes with regular handle and a corner roller regular handle . Ill stick with my bte supertaper for a while ( budget ) and next ill get the taper . Do you agree with my choice ? And as you know me , its all columbia :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good to see you went with the CANADIAN made Columbia. Also respect your budget concerns on the taper, but I would have suggested a 10 inch rather than an 8 inch box.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I think you should read that again mudshark he's getting an 8" Corner Box not finishing box


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Right you are Saskataper - I stand corrected - If I was on a budget I would put the corner applicator lower on the priority list though.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*?*

What do you mean mudshark? But corner box has been stolen , i need something to finish my angle


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You can apply the mud in corners a number of ways (compound tube, knife, etc.) and wipe it with either a tin flusher on a handle or mechanical head on a handle. The corner box is an expensive tool. Mine got stolen last year (damn crackhead) and not sure if I will be in a hurry to replace it.


----------



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

*Drywall tools*

Is there a brick and mortar store in the Philadelphia or New Jersey area that sells a nail spotter ?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

HandyDrywall said:


> Is there a brick and mortar store in the Philadelphia or New Jersey area that sells a nail spotter ?


I would call walltools they'll square you away with what u need and for a better price than you would pay local


----------



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

*Turn around time*

What is they're turn around time ?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

HandyDrywall said:


> What is they're turn around time ?


If you ordered now probably 4-5 days maybe sooner if you pay for express these guys will help u anyway they can


----------



## HandyDrywall (Apr 17, 2011)

*Jersey store*

I have flat boxes , but I have a job starting tomorrow and I would like to finish with my banjo, 10 and 12 box, and a nail spotter for inside corners and screws . My buddy found a small mom and pop store in New Jersey , this was a year ago and he can't remember the name of it . I will have to break down and just order it .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Ok so ill order at walltools ( thanks guys for wich store to choose ) a 2,5 angle head ( wich is 4 weeks backorder ) a 8 inch corner boxes with regular handle and a corner roller regular handle . Ill stick with my bte supertaper for a while ( budget ) and next ill get the taper . Do you agree with my choice ? And as you know me , its all columbia :thumbsup:


Excellent choice in the bazooka you want Machinemud,,,, but.......

I was suddenly thinking about selling my Tape Tech (lol) bazooka, it's around 10 years old, well maintained, but,,,,, suddenly it has a STINK of corporate greed coming off of it, and I don't think I can handle that smell no more, so if you think you can, PM me down the road if you want it.

I'm leaning towards the Columbia taper myself, but our local supply house deals in Drywall Master, who also make a good Bazooka. Our supply house use to deal in Tape Tech, but they don't no more...... I wonder why ??????:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Ok so ill order at walltools ( thanks guys for wich store to choose ) a 2,5 angle head ( wich is 4 weeks backorder ) a 8 inch corner boxes with regular handle and a corner roller regular handle . Ill stick with my bte supertaper for a while ( budget ) and next ill get the taper . Do you agree with my choice ? And as you know me , its all columbia :thumbsup:


 Man i have a columdia 8 cornerbox i could have sold u!!!
Used about 6 times didnt like it as i had blueline corner boxes and they feel alot better and stronger! I managed 2 snap my columbia handle at the top of it but cut a bit off and its fine


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Ok so ill order at walltools ( thanks guys for wich store to choose ) a 2,5 angle head ( wich is 4 weeks backorder ) a 8 inch corner boxes with regular handle and a corner roller regular handle . Ill stick with my bte supertaper for a while ( budget ) and next ill get the taper . Do you agree with my choice ? And as you know me , its all columbia :thumbsup:


A 2,5 angel head combo? Ive never seen a 5" head before. Ive seen guys using the 4s before, but I guess everyone has their preferred choice w/ tools. from my own experience, anything larger than a 3 will leave some serious edges.
Personally I use a 3,2 combo, 3 for taping, 2 for finishing w/ the hockey box. the 3 will leave some edges but I take care of that while Im wiping in my tops & bottoms. Its better to burn that edge off while its wet w/ a knife, than to sand it off after its dried.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> A 2,5 angel head combo? Ive never seen a 5" head before. Ive seen guys using the 4s before, but I guess everyone has their preferred choice w/ tools. from my own experience, anything larger than a 3 will leave some serious edges.
> Personally I use a 3,2 combo, 3 for taping, 2 for finishing w/ the hockey box. the 3 will leave some edges but I take care of that while Im wiping in my tops & bottoms. Its better to burn that edge off while its wet w/ a knife, than to sand it off after its dried.


im guessing that "," was supposed to be a ".".....as in 2.5


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Bill from Indy said:


> im guessing that "," was supposed to be a ".".....as in 2.5


Ya ,well, you know ! We're not all rocket scientists.:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Man i have a columdia 8 cornerbox i could have sold u!!!
> Used about 6 times didnt like it as i had blueline corner boxes and they feel alot better and stronger! I managed 2 snap my columbia handle at the top of it but cut a bit off and its fine


we have a spare Columbia also,we also use the Blueline . Couldnt never get used to the handel. Its a good backup box though so want to keep it around


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Bill from Indy said:


> im guessing that "," was supposed to be a ".".....as in 2.5


Actually, I own TT 2,3" heads and DM 2.5,3" heads w/ 2 hockey boxes. theres not much of differance between the 2 and the 2.5. IMO


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Ya ,well, you know ! We're not all rocket scientists.:whistling2:


was that directed at me mudslinger?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> was that directed at me mudslinger?


Yes it was. Unless they make a 5" angle head which I'm pretty sure they don't, most of us picked up on this obvious typo.
If I'm wrong I apologize. And please send a link.


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Yes it was. Unless they make a 5" angle head which I'm pretty sure they don't, most of us picked up on this obvious typo.
> If I'm wrong I apologize. And please send a link.


I dont have link to send you mudslingr. thats why theres an edit button on your posts to fix those common typos genius. so it wont confuse someone reading your posts.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Does anyone make a 5" angle head ?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Does anyone make a 5" angle head ?


No one makes a 5" tapeworm has a 4" wasn't to my liking tried to like it tried so hard couldn't get consistent results than brandon from walltools hooked me up with a blueline 3.5 to replace it whole different world .


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> No one makes a 5" tapeworm has a 4" wasn't to my liking tried to like it tried so hard couldn't get consistent results than brandon from walltools hooked me up with a blueline 3.5 to replace it whole different world .


Thanks sdr ! No offense to you. It was rhetorical. I already knew the answer.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Does anyone make a 5" angle head ?


Goldblatt and tapeworm have a 4, BUT, the stated sizes of angle heads are different from brand to brand. Much different in some cases, A 3.5 could be a 3.1 or a 3.75.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

90 mm = 3.543307087inches


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> Actually, I own TT 2,3" heads and DM 2.5,3" heads w/ 2 hockey boxes. theres not much of differance between the 2 and the 2.5. IMO


i'm not trying to be a smartass, but there is a huge difference....a 2.5 will fill a recess and a 2 wont


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Right you are Saskataper - I stand corrected - If I was on a budget I would put the corner applicator lower on the priority list though.


 you are drinking too much ....................


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Bill from Indy said:


> i'm not trying to be a smartass, but there is a huge difference....a 2.5 will fill a recess and a 2 wont


 thats what she said


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> you are drinking too much ....................


 Hey Hey Hey,,,,,,, thats my job !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Thanks sdr ! No offense to you. It was rhetorical. I already knew the answer.


What's rhetorical:blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> What's rhetorical:blink:


 Must be something sold by BTE


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> What's rhetorical:blink:



My question was.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> My question was.


Thanks :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> What's rhetorical:blink:


And here I thought it was a type of exam a doctor did on you:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Thanks :blink:


 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+does+rhetorical+mean+?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

HandyDrywall said:


> I have flat boxes , but I have a job starting tomorrow and I would like to finish with my banjo, 10 and 12 box, and a nail spotter for inside corners and screws . My buddy found a small mom and pop store in New Jersey , this was a year ago and he can't remember the name of it . I will have to break down and just order it .


WarehouseBay is in your neck of the woods.
https://www.warehousebay.com/catalog/


----------

